# Absence d'une barrette de RAM



## tenane (27 Janvier 2009)

Bonsoir,

Voici qu'après plusieurs mois ou j'ai remis mon mac à jour (Leopard - 2Go RAM) je me suis aperçu qu'il n'y avait plus qu'une barrette
Après plusieurs vérification et manipulation (j'ai 4 barrettes de 1Go), je m'aperçois que les barrettes sont bonnes mais après le 2e démarrage le mac n'en reconnait qu'une.

A savoir que ce sont des Kingston PC2700 333MHZ

Que faire pour qu'il les reconnaissent tout le temps ? Quelles sont les manipulations à faire ?
Merci de vos réponses


----------



## -oldmac- (27 Janvier 2009)

Salut, déja dans un Powerbook G4 il n'y a pas 4 slot de ram ... après pour la ram tente un reset PMU et Pram. Mai il y a une série de Powerbook G4 alu qui avait des problème avec les slots de ram qui devenais défectueux avec le temps

Voila


----------



## tenane (27 Janvier 2009)

Yop

Je sais qu'il y a que 2 slots, je disais que j'avais 4 barrettes pour les tests et manipulations.
J'ai essayé de faire ces resets mais je n'entend plus le "dong" de démarrage (alors qu'avant il le fessait)

Faut-il faire une manipulation en particulier pour l'entendre ?


----------



## -oldmac- (27 Janvier 2009)

Plus de dong ? Ah non normalement il devrait le faire sans problème, tu as bien suivis la procédure préconisé par Apple ? (http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1431?viewlocale=fr_FR) le son n'est pas désactivé sous OS X ?

Si tu remet tes anciennes barrettes de ram ça marche sans problème ?


----------



## tenane (27 Janvier 2009)

Oula il y a beaucoup d'information là. Je vais voir ça demain je reviendrai demain soir


----------



## tenane (28 Janvier 2009)

Après test et remise à zéro du PMU comme sur le site d'Apple rien ne ce passe.

Cependant, j'ai tester les slots, celui qui est le plus loin ne fonctionne plus ( le plus difficile d'accès) : lorsque je laisse une barrette dedans et allume le mac, 3 petit bips retentis...

Qu'est-ce? Que faire ?


----------



## -oldmac- (28 Janvier 2009)

Ton slot de ram est défectueux comme bon nombre de powerbook alu (c'est un 15" ?). Les 3 bips signifient : absence de ram ou ram ne corresepod pas au type de slot de l'ordinateur. En gros le slot et mort et à part changé la carte mère tu ne peut pas le faire revivre

Désolée pour toi


----------



## tenane (28 Janvier 2009)

C'est bien ce qui me semblait ; c'est bien un 15 pouces alu 1.33
Arf il a 4 ans ça commence a faire....

Cela vaut-il le coup de changer la carte mère ?


----------



## -oldmac- (28 Janvier 2009)

Non car cela te coutera plus cher qu'un macbook blanc neuf (environ 700 à 900) sauf si tu adore ton Powerbook. Tu peut cependant trouver des carte-mère sur ebay ou ifixit par exemple. (une carte mère d'occasion garentie 3 mois vaut 490 chez bricomac -> http://www.bricomac.fr/product.php?cPath=61_78&products_id=358 même que toi 1.33 Ghz) Le problème vus que t'as panne est connus est qu'elle peut très bien retomber en panne dans 4 ou 5 mois. Alors ça fait cher la réparation.

Tu peut toujours utiliser ton Powerbook avec unes seul des 2 barettes de ram, 1 Go au Total, ce qui es pas si mal.

Mais si tu le trouvait un peut vieux et lent ... alors achète un nouveau mac

Voila


----------



## tenane (28 Janvier 2009)

Effectivement oui je ne pensé pas que cela couté aussi chére.

Pour info ce PowerBook ne marchait pas pendant 3 ans (120 cycles de charge, 2h30 d'autonomie facile, batterie d'origine), je l'ai repris en juin 08, mise a niveau en octobre 08.
Donc 2Go de ram, Léopard pour 3 mois... cela fait chère le kilo...

Bref passons, merci de l'info


----------



## tenane (28 Janvier 2009)

Et aussi
Je n'ai toujours pas de "Dong" au démarrage....

Comment cela ce fait ?


----------



## -oldmac- (28 Janvier 2009)

Hum ... t'a fait tout les rest de PRAM et PMU ? Le son n'est pas coupé sous OS X ? Sinon c'est peut être la carte mère qui voit sa fin ...


----------



## tenane (28 Janvier 2009)

Le son n'est pas coupé, la PRAM et PMU ont fait une petite reset...
A savoir que c'est revenu... uniquement avec une seule barrette de RAM...

En tout cas merci pour les conseils


----------



## -oldmac- (28 Janvier 2009)

De rien ! et bonne chance avec ton powerbook 

PS : Surement un problème avec le slot de ram, qui empêche le bong ... bref retire la barette de ce slot car j'ai peur que ça aggrave le problème de la laissé dedans, quite a avoir que 1 go de ram

EDIT : Il y a une carte mère à 130&#8364;(1.33 Ghz 15") en achat immédiat sur ebay http://cgi.ebay.fr/Carte-Mere-Powerbook-G4-Aluminium-15-1-33-Ghz-100-OK_W0QQitemZ190281461306QQcmdZViewItemQQptZFR_YO_Informatique_ApplePeriph?hash=item190281461306&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1526|66%3A2|65%3A12|39%3A1|240%3A1318.

Voila


----------

